# Signs of Hope - Signs of Despair



## Kirkhill (2 Sep 2004)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/18807/post-96587.html#msg96587

This is Bograt's post on Graham's announcement of more money, more bodies and public input.

Only question is: will it be enough and will it be soon enough?

Here's an article by MGen Lew.



> We are driving good soldiers out of the army
> 
> Lewis MacKenzie
> National Post
> ...



http://www.canada.com/national/nationalpost/news/comment/story.html?id=456d719c-10dd-4f40-bf0f-b9e4b6bda291&page=2


----------



## Infanteer (15 Oct 2004)

Okay, fixed.  Back to the topic.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (19 Oct 2004)

I have to be honest - MGen McKenzie had his day, but the situation has changed significantly since then.  I tend to treat his missives as "friendly fire".


----------



## air533 (19 Mar 2005)

.


----------

